# If this was a sitcom



## Lorenc

I would like to translate into Polish this sentence: _If this was a sitcom, it would turn out he was my new bank manager, or the local vicar._
I'm interested in the grammar, not necessarily in the most appropriate translation for _vicar_ or _sitcom_. 
My attempts:

1. Jeśli to byłoby serialem komediowym, okazałoby się, że on jest nowym dyrektorem mojego banku, lub lokalnym proboszczem.
2. Jeśli był to serial komediowy, okazałoby się, że on jest nowym dyrektorem mojego banku, lub lokalnym proboszczem.


----------



## Gochna

Moje propozycje:

1. Gdyby to był serial komediowy, to on okazałby się nowym dyrektorem mojego banku albo lokalnym proboszczem
2. Jakby to był serial komediowy, to on okazałby się nowym dyrektorem mojego banku albo lokalnym proboszczem


----------



## jasio

I would go for 


> *Gdyby to był* serial komediowy, on okazałby się nowym dyrektorem *w moim banku* albo *miejscowym* proboszczem


"Jakby" is also possible, they are synonymes here, but personally, I prefer "gdyby". "Mojego banku" may also be ok, but my again - I prefer the form I used. With regards to the vicar, "lokalny" does not fit here. This word conveys a meaning of "having a local importance only", while "miejscowy" is more like "located in this particular place" - and this is probably what you had in mind. The difference is not black-and-white, but I would still prefer "miejscowy proboszcz". 

For example, "lokalna droga" is a road which links neighbouring townships, with limited transit traffic. "Lokalna gazeta" is a newspaper of only a local importance - perhaps a small city, a county etc. On the contrary, "miejscowa gazeta" is a newspaper published in a particular location. I do not think I would refer to "Le Figaro" as "lokalna gazeta", but I can refer to at as "miejscowa gazeta", for example in a phrase "znany piosenkarz miał wypadek we Francji i miejscowe gazety dużo o tym pisały" (a famous singer had an accident in France, which was widely covered by local papers (ie. published in France)".


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> With regards to the vicar, "lokalny" does not fit here. This word conveys a meaning of "having a local importance only", while "miejscowy" is more like "located in this particular place" - and this is probably what you had in mind. The difference is not black-and-white, but I would still prefer "miejscowy proboszcz".



Thank you both very much. I'd thought about 'miejscowy', but a google search showed many examples of "lokalny proboszcz" and I therefore left the word most similar to the original. A search on the national corpus of Polish, Poliqarp search engine for NKJP data, gives only one hit for 'lokalny proboszcz' and 79 hits for the version with 'miejscowy'.
I got a little confused with the structure of the hypothetical clause, in particular as to it should be _był_ (agreeing with _serial_) or _było_ (agreeing with _to_), and on choice of nominative vs instrumental. I've found examples (on the website quoted above) of sentences like: if _X_ were _Y_, then... where Y is in instrumental and X is an unstated 'he', for example:
Nie wiedziałem jeszcze, że* gdyby był* *Polakiem*, pewnie nie strzeliłby tak ordynarnie i po chamsku
Zresztą* gdyby był* *dobrym specjalistą*, dawno dorobiliby się
*gdyby był* *bokserem*, nie miałby kłopotów z ochroną szczęki,

On the other hand, sentences of the kind 'if this were Y', then Y is in the nominative:
Ale* gdyby to było ładne imię*, to mogłabym go już zawsze używać.
*Gdyby to było takie proste*, to hipnozę wykorzystywano by w każdej firmie
*Gdyby było to dzieło beletrystyczne*, można by użyć wobec „Wielkiego Wybuchu” określenia „powieść szkatułkowa”.

Although such structures translate the same to English, they should be treated differently in Polish. So, if I understand correctly:
Gdyby Adam był niedźwiedziem, to byłby grizzly. If Adam was a bear, he'd be a grizzly.
Gdyby to był prawdziwy niedźwiedź, a nie tylko pluszowy, to uciekłbyś. If this was a real bear, and not merely a toy one, you'd run away.


----------



## Renatrix

Lorenc said:


> Gdyby Adam był niedźwiedziem, to byłby grizzly. If Adam was a bear, he'd be a grizzly.
> Gdyby to był prawdziwy niedźwiedź, a nie tylko pluszowy, to uciekłbyś. If this was a real bear, and not merely a toy one, you'd run away.


That's correct!


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Thank you both very much. I'd thought about 'miejscowy', but a google search showed many examples of "lokalny proboszcz" and I therefore left the word most similar to the original.


Indeed, there are. About a thousand vs some 60 thousand of "miejscowy proboszcz", do the proportion is similar to the corpus. 



Lorenc said:


> I got a little confused with the structure of the hypothetical clause, in particular as to it should be _był_ (agreeing with _serial_) or _było_ (agreeing with _to_)


 Pronoun does not really matter in this kind of sentences, perhaps because a neutral gender form is always used.

To był maj 
To była blondynka 
To było dziecko 
To były piękne dni



Lorenc said:


> nominative vs instrumental.


Here the pronoun does matter, as its presence changes the structure of the phrase.

gdyby był Polakiem, gdybym był bogaczem,
gdyby to był Polak, gdyby to był bogacz (only 3rd person is used, and 3rd person context)


----------



## Lorenc

jasio said:


> Pronoun does not really matter in this kind of sentences, perhaps because a neutral gender form is always used.
> 
> To był maj
> To była blondynka
> To było dziecko
> To były piękne dni



Yes, right. These are structures fully analogous to sentences in the present with `to jest / to są', such as
To (jest) moja kuzynka Julia.
To (są) moje najlepsze wyniki.

The verb (if present) agrees with the noun which comes after it, just like in the sentences you gave, not with `to'. My Słownik języka polskiego PWN describes this usage (under the headwor `to') like this: 
*to* (2b) wyraz łączący się z orzeczeniem złożonym zawierającym słowo posiłkowe być lub nie zawierającym go. 
_To moja siostra. 
To wcale nie jest takie ważne. 
To pan?
Kto to jest ten pan? 
Młody był to człowiek. 
Było to z jego strony naiwnością. 
To były ideały młodzieży. _
The dictionary lists separately
*to* (2c) wyraz łączący się z orzeczeniem wyrażonym za pomocą słowa posiłkowego być (lub nie zawierającym go) i wyrażenia przyimkowego, przysłówka lub przymiotnika w rodzaju nijakim. 
_Było to blisko domu. 
Dla nas to było gorzej.
40 zł to za mało.
Myślisz, że to (jest) takie proste._

The definitions are rather opaque to me but the examples are useful. In sentences of the 2c type the verb jest/było and adjective are in neuter-singular form (surely because they need to agree with `to', in this case?)


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> Yes, right. These are structures fully analogous to sentences in the present with `to jest / to są', such as
> To (jest) moja kuzynka Julia.
> To (są) moje najlepsze wyniki.


Indeed. Actually, they are exactly the same structures - except that I deliberately used a past tense to make a relationship between the noun and the verb more visible.



Lorenc said:


> My Słownik języka polskiego PWN describes this usage (under the headwor `to') like this:
> *to* (2b) wyraz łączący się z orzeczeniem złożonym zawierającym słowo posiłkowe być lub nie zawierającym go.


Well, I'm not a linguist, so I can't discuss with experts, but for me none of the examples you provided seems to include an auxiliary verb.


Lorenc said:


> _To (*jest*) moja siostra. _


In English it would be "this *is* my sister", and in Italian "*è* mi sorella", wouldn't it? For me "być/jest" in this phrase is just a regular predicate (which may happen to be a default), and nothing suggests it could be an auxiliary verb. But may be a professional linguist could explain it better than me.
_


Lorenc said:



			In sentences of the 2c type the verb jest/było and adjective are in neuter-singular form (surely because they need to agree with `to', in this case?)
		
Click to expand...

_You spotted it brilliantly. Indeed, what does seem to be important, is a presence of a noun in the Nominative case (or a lack of), which could serve as a subject. If such a noun exists, it rules the form of the predicate. However if such a noun does not exist, the pronoun "to" becomes the subject, so the form of the predicate has to match it, ie. it has to be singular number, 3rd person, neutral gender.

I converted the phrases from your example to the past tense, to make the relationship between the subject and the predicate more visible:


Lorenc said:


> _To (_był*a*_) moja *siostra*. _
> *To* wcale nie był*o* takie ważne.
> _To był *pan*?
> Kto to był ten *pan*?
> Młody był to *człowiek*.
> Był*o* *to* z jego strony naiwnością.(*)
> To był*y* *ideały* młodzieży. _
> 
> _Był*o* *to* blisko domu.
> Dla nas *to* był*o* gorzej.
> 40 zł *to* (był*o*) za mało.
> Myślisz, że *to* (był*o*) takie proste._


_(*) compare: To był*a* z jego strony *naiwność*._
In the original version, "to" is a subject, and "naiwność", is an object in Instrumental case - and the predicate is in singular 3rd person neutral. In the second version, "naiwność" becomes a subject and is in Nominative case, so the predicate has to become feminine to match the gender of "naiwność".


----------

